# Dc Repeals Gun Ban?



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Folks,

Wanted to tie this in with the thread on Jim Zumbo when we discussed the 2nd Amendment. It appears some of our courts actually remember why the 2nd amendment was added to the Constitution. The judges stated that gun ownership shouldn't tie in with Militias. Geez there is hope yet. Article is below.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/nation/4616459.html


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

There's hope for the future.

I went to college in DC during it's days as the crime capital.
Legaly armed citizens would have eliminated most of the crime problems.

-Just my .02
Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Looks like the old saying "If guns are outlawed only outlaws will have guns" came true in DC. Better to even the odds I say


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I had heard a great comparison. 
It had to do with the fact that we should pull out of Iraq because 3000 of our boys have been killed in the past 5 years.

Using the same logic for Washington DC we should have pulled out of DC 4 years ago.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good news Mike, thanks for the link. It about time a good judgment was made at the federal level.


----------



## 3cowdogs (May 30, 2006)

Good news. Wonder what's in store after 08?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Judge Karen Henderson is an idiot!
She claims that the second amendment does not apply in D.C. because it is not a state.
Well, under that logic, the entire Bill of Rights would not apply.
Yet they bend over backwards to allow the protest groups to exercise their first amendment right all over the District.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Being a scientist I am contiunously conducting experiments. One day I decided to conduct a firearms experiment. I used a block of wood as my control. I set it side by side with 4 loaded handguns and one assault rifle. After 7 days not one of the weapons nor the block of wood jumped up and killed anyone. Sadly, no one will publish my findings. Sigh.

John


----------



## 3cowdogs (May 30, 2006)

h2oman said:


> Being a scientist I am contiunously conducting experiments. One day I decided to conduct a firearms experiment. I used a block of wood as my control. I set it side by side with 4 loaded handguns and one assault rifle. After 7 days not one of the weapons nor the block of wood jumped up and killed anyone. Sadly, no one will publish my findings. Sigh.
> 
> John


That's funny, I don't care who ya are! If you ever get to Oregon I'll let ya play with some LEGAL full-auto stuff!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I sumtim miss spell stuff so can I blame te pensil ar my comuter? antd shud it be bant far mi mespelling?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Another fun fact.
More children drown in 5 Gal. or less of water than are shot.

Also the Fed's definition of Child is up to 21 years old.


----------

